# Can anyone recommend a good pet travel company please?



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

I have 2 dogs that are definitely moving with us from Wales to Ontario and I also have a cat who may or may not be joining us across the pond. Can anyone recommend a good (and cheap) pet travel company or alternatively give me advise on who to avoid?


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pet Travel*



madasaspoon said:


> I have 2 dogs that are definitely moving with us from Wales to Ontario and I also have a cat who may or may not be joining us across the pond. Can anyone recommend a good (and cheap) pet travel company or alternatively give me advise on who to avoid?


Not sure if this helps you as the company I used is in Kent but they are called Ladyhaye and were excellent. I flew one dog & 3 geckos which was done extremely well. All the animals were well cared for and arrived calm, safe & sound.
Email: [email protected]. Hope this helps. MandyB


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

if you fly by Air Canada, your pets can go on as excess baggage cost is £110 up to 37KG...a pet travel company will cost you upwards £1000. If you have plenty of money to burn, then a travel company will take your money!!!
They are doing just the same as what you will do by usng Air Canada, simply transporting them on, handing over paperwork. All you have to do is rabies injection and "fit to fly certifcate" you will save yourself at least upwards of £1000.
Good luck


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks-a-million Jen!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Your very welcome Madasaspoon. its amazing what the travel companies charge so if you can save yourself some money with your flight costs and the cost for shipping the dogs then its all good. hope you can get the info you need.
cheers


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

I wrote the wrong weight in the blog..... its 32kg for dog and carrier to be £110, if its more weight then that then they will let you know what the cost is but for 32kg its £109-110. cheers


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Also if you need Air Canada's number it's.... 0871 220 1111..... best of luck


----------

